
Given our current technology would it be possible for someone to become Batman? - pclark
http://www.quora.com/Given-our-current-technology-and-with-the-proper-training-would-it-be-possible-for-someone-to-become-Batman
======
cfontes
This is a dupe post... there is one in top 30 already.

~~~
DeusExMachina
Link: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2234932>

------
bachmann
I wanted to add a comment to that answer but kept getting run around in
circles. Not the first time I'm been perplexed by the Quora UI.

